# Quale mailserver scegliere con gentoo?

## mrfree

Sono in procinto di metter su un mailserver che dovrà gestire un 200 account (più o meno) non ho molta esperienza in merito e non vorrei trovarmi in spiacevoli situazioni... sono alla ricerca di un po' di documentazione interessante e di vostri commenti guidati dall'esperienza  :Smile: 

. In generale avrò bisogno di POP3, IMAP4, SMTP meglio se disponibili anche su connessioni protette.

. Inoltre, visto che potrei non essere l'unico a doverlo gestire una volta operativo, non guasterebbe un qualche tipo di GUI (meglio se gtk2) di amministrazione (i miei colleghi usano principalmente windoze e qualche iconcina qui e la potrebbe addolcire la pillola)  :Wink: 

. Visto che molti dei futuri utilizzatori si torturano quotidianamente utilizzando windoze, penso proprio di dover installare un antivirus (che si occupi almeno delle email ricevute) e visto che ci siamo spamassassin che non guasta mai

Da quel poco che ho letto fino ad ora la scelta dovrebbe ricadere su Postfix o Qmail... che mi dite?

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora... di certo NON sendmail. quello è da evitare come la peste, almeno finché non uscirà sendmail X, dopo di ché si vedrà...

postfix è fatto molto bene. è veloce, snello, e sicuro. facile da configurare e semplice da gestire. non ha tool già pronti (vedi dopo)

qmail è piccolo, velocissimo, e abbastaza flessibile. è orribile da configurare, e la documentazione fa pietà. esistono una serie di tool per automatizzare la gestione del server. io ho fatto un mailserver per un ISP, e ho usato QMail, ma ho maledetto quella scelta a lungo. d'altronde se avessi usato postfix avrei dovuto scerivermi a mano tutta l'interfaccia di gestione...

non conosco curier-mta, ma è un ottimo server, per quanto ne so

quanto ai server POP e IMAP, il mio personalissimo consiglio è quello di usare courier-imap o dovecot. le altre soluzioni non le considero nemmeno

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io ho usato postfix e devo dire che mi ci sono trovato molto bene! oltretutto ci sono un sacco di tutorial dettagliati a riguardo  :Wink:  provalo e vedi che non te ne pentirai  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Grazie ragazzi  :Wink: 

Nel frattempo ho trovato questa "guida" comparativa tra vari mailserver (aggiornata al 2003 quindi non so se rispecchia ancora la realtà)

In effetti courier-mta merita di essere provato se non altro per il fatto che dispone di tutte le funzionalità che mi interessano senza utilizzare altri software. Penso che lo proverò...

----------

## mrfree

... certo che però esiste davvero molta documentazione per postfix...   :Confused: 

Va bene ci penserò ancora un po'...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> ... certo che però esiste davvero molta documentazione per postfix...  
> 
> Va bene ci penserò ancora un po'...

 

se non devi amministrare domini multipli (o se puoi farlo da consolle) è ottimo. se hai bisogno di tool amministrativi via web, o di delegare l'amministrazione del server, temo che QMail sia il meglio che puoi avere.

dico "temo" perché QMail non è di certo un esempio di buon software

----------

## makoomba

tacca su postfix.

in merito alla gui di amministrazione, ho ridato un occhio a postfixadmin e sembra che il progetto sia andato avanti.

[ot]se riesco lo riprovo e magari posto impressioni[/ot]

----------

## mrfree

Leggendo sul gentoo-wiki e sul postfixwiki ho trovato questo postfixadmin, ma siiii adesso vado di emerge postfix  :Wink: 

@k.gothmog

no, niente domini multipli tutto sommato dovrebbe essere una configurazione abbastanza semplice; adesso vedo come si presenta 'sto postfixadmin  :Wink:  e se permette una gestione semplice degli account e cavoli vari

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Leggendo sul gentoo-wiki e sul postfixwiki ho trovato questo postfixadmin, ma siiii adesso vado di emerge postfix 

 

hai anche un culo smodato. qualche giorno fa postfixadmin è entrato in portage

----------

## mrfree

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> hai anche un culo smodato. qualche giorno fa postfixadmin è entrato in portage

 

Muuhahahahahahhaha   :Twisted Evil: 

Comunque a parte gli scherzi ho installato postfix+courier-imap+postfixadmin e devo dire che è andato al primo colpo  :Wink: 

Domani... stress test   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## power83

hai usato questa guida x caso? 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Small_Email_Server_with_Postfix_with_POP3_%28TLS%29

o questa?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_a_Virtual_Postfix/Courier_Mail_System_with_PostfixAdmin

e questa x lo Spam, che mostra un'altra cosa rispetto a spamassassins come va?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Spam_Filtering_with_Gentoo%2C_Postfix%2C_Amavis

----------

## drakkan

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *mrfree wrote:*   ... certo che però esiste davvero molta documentazione per postfix...  
> 
> Va bene ci penserò ancora un po'... 
> 
> se non devi amministrare domini multipli (o se puoi farlo da consolle) è ottimo. se hai bisogno di tool amministrativi via web, o di delegare l'amministrazione del server, temo che QMail sia il meglio che puoi avere.
> ...

 

Cosa ha postfixadmin in meno di qmailadmin e vqadmin? Io lo uso da quasi un anno in un grosso mail server multi dominio (circa 15000 utenti) e non ho mai avuto problemi, inoltre il problema più grande degli attuali mail server sono i controlli antivirus e antispam e qmailscanner non è un granchè mi trovo molto meglio con amavisd-new

se poi preferisci usare ldap come backend puoi provare phamm:

http://www.phamm.org/

attenzione però che amavisd-new di gentoo non funziona bene con ldap, di mail server così ne ho uno però su debian,

ciao

drakkan

----------

## power83

segnalo anche questa guida x creare un sistema mail completo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

e questa x filtrare: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/mailfilter-guide.xml

sono quelle che adottero' io in questi gg x la creazioen del mio, oltre hce prendere spunto dalle altre postate prima da me che s trovano sul wiki

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> Cosa ha postfixadmin in meno di qmailadmin e vqadmin? Io lo uso da quasi un anno in un grosso mail server multi dominio (circa 15000 utenti) e non ho mai avuto problemi, inoltre il problema più grande degli attuali mail server sono i controlli antivirus e antispam e qmailscanner non è un granchè mi trovo molto meglio con amavisd-new

 

ma infatti non volevo affermare il contrario. è solo che postfixadmin è un prodotto relativamente giovane e poco conosciuto (io non lo conoscevo). qmailadmin è anche più maturo e collaudato.

nient'altro

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ...postfix è fatto molto bene...
> 
> ...qmail è piccolo, velocissimo, e abbastaza flessibile...
> 
> ...quanto ai server POP e IMAP, il mio personalissimo consiglio è quello di usare courier-imap o dovecot...

 

Concordo in tutto tranne che per un piccolo problemino che ha dovecot rispetto a courier-imap, se hai utenti con + di 3000 e-mail in formato maildir tende ad aumentare un pochino e a volte si impalla... forse bug della versione testing.

Inoltre specifichiamo una ulteriore cosa:

Postfix: supporta formato MBOX/Maildir

Qmail: supporta formato Maildir

Quindi a te la scelta   :Very Happy: 

(Ognuno dei MTA proposti può essere configurati con la feature di smtp-auth e può essere interfacciato con spamassassin e clamav)

Ciauz   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> se hai utenti con + di 3000 e-mail in formato maildir tende ad aumentare un pochino e a volte si impalla... forse bug della versione testing.

 

deve essere così per forza... non sono mai riuscito a far inchiodare dovecot. è sviluppato molto bene. meglio di courier-imap. d'altronde su un server non vado di certo a mettere una versione di testing, e se è in testing c'è un buon motivo.

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Postfix: supporta formato MBOX/Maildir
> 
> Qmail: supporta formato Maildir

 

QMail supporta entrambi i formati. questa storia è vecchia.

anche sendmail supporta maildir

----------

## drakkan

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *drakkan wrote:*   Cosa ha postfixadmin in meno di qmailadmin e vqadmin? Io lo uso da quasi un anno in un grosso mail server multi dominio (circa 15000 utenti) e non ho mai avuto problemi, inoltre il problema più grande degli attuali mail server sono i controlli antivirus e antispam e qmailscanner non è un granchè mi trovo molto meglio con amavisd-new 
> 
> ma infatti non volevo affermare il contrario. è solo che postfixadmin è un prodotto relativamente giovane e poco conosciuto (io non lo conoscevo). qmailadmin è anche più maturo e collaudato.
> 
> nient'altro

 

Se ti interessa il mio parere su postfixadmin funziona molto bene ed ha un'interfaccia più amichevole di qmailadmin

inoltre è sviluppato in php quindi si può modificare molto più facilmente di qmailadmin (almeno in base alle mie conoscenze) ed è molto semplice aggiungere funzionalità, se a qualcuno interessa ho fatto alcuni script in php per migrare gli utenti da vpopmail a postfixadmin

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ...non sono mai riuscito a far inchiodare dovecot. è sviluppato molto bene. meglio di courier-imap. d'altronde su un server non vado di certo a mettere una versione di testing, e se è in testing c'è un buon motivo.

 

Chiaro... ma magari se si avesse la tentazione... è meglio sapere se ci sono delle pecche con la versione testing  :Wink: 

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> QMail supporta entrambi i formati. questa storia è vecchia. anche sendmail supporta maildir

 

Vero... però è sempre bene rimenbrare la storia (anche se vecchia) in modo tale da poter scegliere... come la penso io... essendo Qmail l'ideatore del formato maildir credo che ne sia il miglior "gestore" (scusate l'italiese ,ma è colpa di una serata fra colleghi...hick hick)

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Chiaro... ma magari se si avesse la tentazione... è meglio sapere se ci sono delle pecche con la versione testing  

 mi sfugge il senso di questa frase

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Vero... però è sempre bene rimenbrare la storia (anche se vecchia) in modo tale da poter scegliere... come la penso io... essendo Qmail l'ideatore del formato maildir credo che ne sia il miglior "gestore" (scusate l'italiese ,ma è colpa di una serata fra colleghi...hick hick)

 men che meno di questa

il formato maildir è il formato maildir. punto e basta. non esiste un modo migliore o peggiore di usarlo, perché ce n'è uno solo.

esistono modi migliori e peggiori di sfruttarlo, ma non dipendono dall'SMTP, bensi da altri fattori legati al sistema. la scelta dell'SMTP, al giorno d'oggi è legata solo alle necessità dell'utente ed allo skill dell'amministratore. considerazioni come le tue potevano avere senso anni fa... oggi non più

----------

## mrfree

@power83

Oltre alle guide che hai suggerito io ho trovato utili anche quelle presenti su postfixwiki.org ed in particolar modo

http://postfixwiki.org/index.php?title=Virtual_Users_and_Domains_with_Courier-IMAP_and_MySQL

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> in merito alla gui di amministrazione, ho ridato un occhio a postfixadmin e sembra che il progetto sia andato avanti.
> 
> [ot]se riesco lo riprovo e magari posto impressioni[/ot]

 

gli ho dato un'occhiata anche io. sembra fatto bene... motlo meglio di quanto non credessi.

ho avuto però non pochi problemi con la connessione al database: ho letto sul sito che era stato introdotto il supporto per PostgreSQL, e la cosa mi ha fatto molto piacere, visto il mio grande disprezzo per mySQL

peccato che il formato delle queries non sia stato adattato: tutti i valori booleani sono stati trattati come 0 e 1, invece che con 'true' e 'false', come invece avviene realmente in PostgreSQL.

ho fatto il debug del codice e l'ho corretto, ed ho mandato la patch al mantainer dell'ebuild gentoo.

gli sviluppatori sono irreperibili. su subversion le modifiche risalgono ormai a SETTE mesi fa!!!

il progetto secondo me merita, ed è un peccato che sia abbandonato a sè stesso

----------

## mrfree

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> peccato che il formato delle queries non sia stato adattato: tutti i valori booleani sono stati trattati come 0 e 1, invece che con 'true' e 'false', come invece avviene realmente in PostgreSQL.

 

Anche un certo Troels Arvin pare ci abbia messo mano  :Wink: 

http://troels.arvin.dk/db/postfixadmin

(la patch è un po' datata 2005-02-16)

----------

## .:chrome:.

temo che la sua sia un po' migliore: da un'occhiata veloce ho visto che ha avuto il buon cuore di stare a capire quale database sta usando, cosa che io non ho fatto, adattando spudoratamente il codice a quello di PostgreSQL.

devo dire che è stato decisamente più astuto  :Wink: 

correggerò la patch, integrandola con la sua.

mi dispiace però notare che il SVN le modifiche vadano a rilento... io metterei mano molto volentieri al progetto...

----------

